# pool filter sand



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

I bought mine at home depot. It wasn't labeled as pool filter sand, but just plain silica or silicate sand. Its an off white color, not quite tan but it might be what you're looking for. I'm using it in my shrimp tank with no issues.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Most pool supply stores will carry a tan colored silica sand that is true PFS, for around $10. for a 50 lb. bag. 
Much of what is sold in pool supply stores has no name brand, but you won't get fooled as you might by buying sand from a big box store, which may be less dense and sold as PFS, when it really is not of the same quality.


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

Play sand from Lowes or Home Depot will be a tan color and I've used it successfully before. Just be sure to rinse it well.


----------



## Indychus (Feb 21, 2013)

Quikrete brand pool filter sand ($2/bag at home depot) has a nice off-white/tan color.


----------



## Dx3Bash (Jan 9, 2013)

discuspaul said:


> Most pool supply stores will carry a tan colored silica sand that is true PFS, for around $10. for a 50 lb. bag.
> Much of what is sold in pool supply stores has no name brand, but you won't get fooled as you might by buying sand from a big box store, which may be less dense and sold as PFS, when it really is not of the same quality.


Just bought three 50 lb bags from Menards. Haven't opened the bags up yet. Now you have me feeling I should have purchased from the Pool and Spa store.....:confused1:


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Play sands and other sands available at the bix box stores are very inexpensive and do the job quite well - many aquarists use them, and are very happy with them.
Can't argue with that.

But as Clemsons2K said, they do need a lot of rinsing - & I mean a lot.

After having used several different types of sands over the years, I have found that quartz-based silica pool filter (usually obtainable only @ pool or spa supply stores - with only the odd exception) is dust/dirt & grit-free, and requires little or no rinsing.
I place mine right into the tank with no rinsing, and there may only be very minor clouding for perhaps an hour or so.

It is also quite dense, (larger-grained, heavier and denser than play sand) so will not free-float into the water column when disturbed, will not therefore find its way into filters & assemblies to clog them up, and will not get siphoned out when doing substrate vacuuming.
Unfortunately, the sands bought @ the big box stores do not generally have any of those qualities.
Check it out - you'll soon know for yourself. My .02


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

The silica sand I bought from HD needed very little rinsing. Play sand and concrete sand can vary in color by location because a lot of it is usually bagged in local quarries and can be different color depending on the local geology


----------



## Indychus (Feb 21, 2013)

thelub said:


> The silica sand I bought from HD needed very little rinsing. Play sand and concrete sand can vary in color by location because a lot of it is usually bagged in local quarries and can be different color depending on the local geology


I agree... I used to buy sand from the pool supply (actually for my pool haha) at over $10 per 50 lb bag until I found the same exact stuff at home depot for $2 / 50lb. You can dump them out side by side and they are exactly the same. They perform the same in both the pool and the aquarium. I don't rinse mine at all and it only clouds the water for an hour or two, and I've never had any float into the water column. It's the exact same consistency and coloration as the "brand name" sand that I used to buy, only 80% cheaper.

The bag doesn't have a pretty picture of a swimming pool on it... I guess that's what the extra $8-9 is for.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I bought mine form Leslie's Pool Supply. It's a wonderful tan color, looks very natural in my planted tank.


----------



## DoubleT (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks for the suggestions everyone! I'll probably just go to my local pool supply store. Are there some brands that I should stay away from because they might have chemicals? If so what are they so I know not to get them?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Pool supply stores don't sell any filter sand that has any chemicals in it, to the best of my knowledge. Sand for pool filtration should be totally inert, so safe for aquarium use.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

I have been buying my PFS from leslies for years myself, and up here in mass we get a bright white silica sand, i havnt had the tan color yet. I love the stuff.


----------



## DoubleT (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok I went by Warehouse pool supply since we dont have a a Leslies around here, and this is what I got, its made by Seagull, they had medium filter sand and coarse filter sand. I went with the coarse filter sand b/c it looked better. The medium filter sand looks just like play sand which was too fine for me. They both had a nice tan color though....


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Don't know how big your tank is, but Carib Sea's Sunset Gold is great.


----------



## DoubleT (Apr 18, 2012)

VJM said:


> Don't know how big your tank is, but Carib Sea's Sunset Gold is great.


I like that sand and have used it before, but it is way too fine.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Never seen filter sand that coarse, but it looks good.
Should be great for shrimp, but the sharper edges and shapes may not be the best for barbels on Cories, for example.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

discuspaul said:


> Never seen filter sand that coarse, but it looks good.
> Should be great for shrimp, but the sharper edges and shapes may not be the best for barbels on Cories, for example.


 
Here we go again:icon_roll


----------

